# Round Island Pit Stop 10/09



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

nice red  sorry your still having so many issues with that motor


----------



## blackcircle (Sep 19, 2010)

Great job fnding the fish in unfamiliar territory! did your homework and found out what hey are munching on over there?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Great job fnding the fish in unfamiliar territory!  did your homework and found out what hey are munching on over there?


What they munch on everywhere, new penny Gulp shrimp!

I got the third one on the big white Gulp jerk bait. 
I was trying for snook on the docks.


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

Nice bro! Hope the boat issues get resolved.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Did you site fish the reds? I know last time it was a little difficult. But now that you beat up my reds, you owe me a Flamingo trip. ;D


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Did you site fish the reds? I know last time it was a  little difficult.  But now that you beat up my reds, you owe me a Flamingo trip.  ;D



I don't know if you want to call it sight fished per say, but we saw a ton of them laying in those sand patches.
So I was casting just outside the patches and bouncing it in.
Once it hit the patch it got nailed. 
I remember last time I was there (back in May) the water there was a lot cleaner, and the patches looked like white sand, and it was like 6" deep.
I was barely floating over those same patches.
I remember my buddy Chris and I were saying that if that was in Flamingo, there would be reds all over it. lol
Yesterday, the same patches looked red, and the water was like 3'.
If I would have had an anchor or power pole, we would have racked up.
But I had to keep poling over to the patches and it was a bit annoying straight into the wind.
Trying to cast and keep us in position. 

And no problem.
I'll take you out to flamingo whenever.
As long as my Copperhead is fixed and running right, just let me know.


----------



## HighSide25 (May 15, 2007)

> > Great job fnding the fish in unfamiliar territory!  did your homework and found out what hey are munching on over there?
> 
> 
> What they munch on everywhere, new penny Gulp shrimp!
> ...



good job.... i took a guy on a "guided" trip 3 years ago, in october, and we did the same thing same place. new penny gulps and we caught over 300 pounds of redfish before 10am. only one was small enough to find a fillet knife


----------



## adc77 (Jul 23, 2009)

nice! , on the road to boot. you should have lots of good fish karma with all the engine troubles you have been going though.
hope every thing works out for you.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

*Round Island Round Two*

Made it back out today to pick up my skiff from Ankona.
It ran great.
But the conditions were terrible.
Word around the ramp was that it was tough, just some trout around.
But I did manage to boat one red.
Bernard (berniedarkoe) got one trout.
Fishing was slow, but it was still fun to get to run my skiff at full power!
The redfish was a plus.


----------

